# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  после 40 как отрегулировать вес

## oksana

Харе Кришна!
подскажите пожалуйста.  с возрастом все процессы в организме замедляются..в том числе и обмен веществ... а апетит остался такой же(хотя став вегетарианкой я поправилась) У меня нет проблемы лишнего веса..просто я стала чувствовать что тело становиться тяжелее.. уже не двигаешься столько сколько раньше....надо принимать старость..понимаю..... но хочется оставаться активной и чтобы тело было удобно.Подскажите пожалуйста как с возрастом не набирать вес и хотелось бы и сбросить.(темы в нете похудеть..программа минус60...не расчитаны на возраст..а лишь на ограничение в еде...- это гуна страсти...потерпеть.. а потом пружина опять разогнется...) Здесь спрашиваю посколько хотелось бы услышать какой-то совет из аюрведы.

----------


## Милана

Аударья Дхама для похудения советует пить сок из сырой свеклы.
Так же очень хорошо поможет,если несколько дней посидите на одних цитрусовых,в любом количестве.
Вес упадёт очень быстро.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня предложение для матаджи. Насколько я знаю, все вы при регистрации на форуме получаете доступ к закрытому разделу только для матаджи. Если вы будете задавать подобные вопросы там, вы с большей вероятностью, чем в общем форуме, получите квалифицированные развернутые ответы матаджи с опытом. Не все хотят включаться в разговор, отвечая на чисто женские зачастую вопросы здесь, да и не всегда это вообще удобно. В общем форуме объяснения и просмотр ответов гораздо больше времени занимает, поэтому опытные матаджи, у которых время может быть очень дорого, вам могут здесь вообще не отвечать.

Оксана, позадавайте свои вопросы там.

----------


## SlavaSG

Дело в том что термическая пища усваивается без ограничений так как в ней нет нужных ферментов для регулирования процессов, поэтому много полных. У сыроедов даже если вы съедите больше нужного лишняя пища просто выйдет не всосавшись так что если вы любите покушать и хотите не иметь проблем со здоровьем и весом можете переходите на сыроедение. с варёной без ограничения ни как, особенно капхи.

----------


## oksana

> Аударья Дхама для похудения советует пить сок из сырой свеклы.
> Так же очень хорошо поможет,если несколько дней посидите на одних цитрусовых,в любом количестве.
> Вес упадёт очень быстро.


спасибо большое

----------


## oksana

> У меня предложение для матаджи. Насколько я знаю, все вы при регистрации на форуме получаете доступ к закрытому разделу только для матаджи. Если вы будете задавать подобные вопросы там, вы с большей вероятностью, чем в общем форуме, получите квалифицированные развернутые ответы матаджи с опытом. Не все хотят включаться в разговор, отвечая на чисто женские зачастую вопросы здесь, да и не всегда это вообще удобно. В общем форуме объяснения и просмотр ответов гораздо больше времени занимает, поэтому опытные матаджи, у которых время может быть очень дорого, вам могут здесь вообще не отвечать.
> 
> Оксана, позадавайте свои вопросы там.


да извените правда не подумала......

----------


## oksana

> Дело в том что термическая пища усваивается без ограничений так как в ней нет нужных ферментов для регулирования процессов, поэтому много полных. У сыроедов даже если вы съедите больше нужного лишняя пища просто выйдет не всосавшись так что если вы любите покушать и хотите не иметь проблем со здоровьем и весом можете переходите на сыроедение. с варёной без ограничения ни как, особенно капхи.


 я больше вата.... люблю жареное-обжареное.... вкус не так легко изменить... было связано с физическими нагрузка....

----------


## SlavaSG

> я больше вата.... люблю жареное-обжареное.... вкус не так легко изменить... было связано с физическими нагрузка....


у меня тоже вата сейчас занимаюсь евроремонтом, на сыроедении вся система пищеваренияния работает ей нет необходимости в постоянной пище каждые 3-4 часа. нужно очистить организм можно постепенно а можно за 7 дней, все зависит от вас. свекольник сок вате не рекомендую метеозим обеспечен и его сразу пить не рекомендую, его отстаивать 2 часа нужно.

----------


## SlavaSG

вате обед не столь важен. обед состоит из яблок 2-3 завтрак из орехов часто делаю так на утро в грецкие орехи добавляю молока или сливок мед и немного кэроба  ужин из салата

----------


## oksana

> вате обед не столь важен. обед состоит из яблок 2-3 завтрак из орехов часто делаю так на утро в грецкие орехи добавляю молока или сливок мед и немного кэроба  ужин из салата


я не потяну на 2-3 яблоках...  это надо как-то все поменять..пару дней да...но аппетиту что сказать...

----------


## Светлана )

Мне диету подбирали тут, теперь хожу довольная и всем хвастаюсь. 
http://torsunov.ru/center/methods/diet.html

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Светлана, а мне подобрали не удачно
А денег взяли нормально так..

----------


## Милана

Я сама слышала,как Торсунов говорил,что если лечение не помогло,то 80% денег возвращают.

----------


## SlavaSG

> я не потяну на 2-3 яблоках...  это надо как-то все поменять..пару дней да...но аппетиту что сказать...


если организм не очищен от термической пищи то сразу перейти на сыроедение почти невозможно нужно или 7 дневное очищение или постепенный переход в течении года полугода, всё зависит от вас. что касается зависимости то думаю девушке не проблема найти хорошие рецепты сыроедческие почти всем блюдам на огне есть альтернатива сырая. Так и перейдете без боли и аскезы. Со временем желание есть много уходит и ты уже не думаешь о том что тебе приготовить утром орешков в обед яблок а вечером салат а больше и не хочется  :smilies:

----------


## Милана



----------


## Милана

За пару недель на фруктах можно очень быстро похудеть,как в видео выше.

----------


## israel

> Харе Кришна!
> подскажите пожалуйста.  с возрастом все процессы в организме замедляются..в том числе и обмен веществ... а апетит остался такой же(хотя став вегетарианкой я поправилась) У меня нет проблемы лишнего веса..просто я стала чувствовать что тело становиться тяжелее.. уже не двигаешься столько сколько раньше....надо принимать старость..понимаю..... но хочется оставаться активной и чтобы тело было удобно.Подскажите пожалуйста как с возрастом не набирать вес и хотелось бы и сбросить.(темы в нете похудеть..программа минус60...не расчитаны на возраст..а лишь на ограничение в еде...- это гуна страсти...потерпеть.. а потом пружина опять разогнется...) Здесь спрашиваю посколько хотелось бы услышать какой-то совет из аюрведы.


Сыроедение и диеты это только нервы расшатывать, а потом на нервах болезни как полезут..... )) Эти методы только для лечения определенных болезней.

Лучше всего (к вегетарианству) - это пробовать поститься на экадаши на воде. Сначала тяжело будет, а потом организм привыкнет и будет ненужный жир сжигать. Совсем не обязательно каждый экадаши - лучше через один или реже. Физкультура обязательна - бег трусцой, плавание, велосипед - т.е. длительные небольшие нагрузки. Вообщем надо менять образ жизни на более активный   :good: 

Когда немного пообвыкнете, то можно переходить на более длительные голодания - 3-х дневные и более...

----------


## Макс_И

> переходить на более длительные голодания........
> а потом организм привыкнет и будет ненужный жир сжигать.


интересно... а откуда берется этот ненужный "жир" ?? - может лучше питаться так чтобы этого "жира" не образовывалось... :blink:

----------


## oksana

то что я имела в виду когда задавала такой вопрос-это желание понять как с возрастом метаболизм организма меняется и как перестроится.... методы голодания не совсем подходит типу вата....например.а активность организма тоже с возрастом снижается... я проработав инструктором по дайву в Египте 10лет сейчас замечаю что уже нет столько сил физических... после часа велосипеда усталость и надо отдыхать.....

----------


## israel

> интересно... а откуда берется этот ненужный "жир" ?? - может лучше питаться так чтобы этого "жира" не образовывалось...


Если Вы про сыроедение, то проблем от него будет больше, чем пользы.

----------


## israel

> то что я имела в виду когда задавала такой вопрос-это желание понять как с возрастом метаболизм организма меняется и как перестроится....


Вы можете управлять своим метаболизмом?



> методы голодания не совсем подходит типу вата...


Суточные подходят абсолютно.



> например.а активность организма тоже с возрастом снижается... я проработав инструктором по дайву в Египте 10лет сейчас замечаю что уже нет столько сил физических... после часа велосипеда усталость и надо отдыхать.....


Ну и хорошо )

Вообще, выбор у Вас невелик - или голодание или сыроедение. Решение принимать Вам.

----------


## SlavaSG

соблюдение экадаши и питание термической пищей вате не рекомендуется, высушить организм сделает его слабым. сами примером являетесь что уже в 40 начинаются проблемы, многое приносит питание или болезни или здоровье многие не хотят видеть связь ища внешние средства для улучшения состояния. термической пище всегда хочется есть много этого просит организм а ум в следствии привыкает. поэтому многие не могут понять как можно жить на сырых продуктах и при этом не хотеть есть и считают их сумасшедшими которые якобы совершают ненужную аскезу.

----------


## israel

Это точка зрения не подтверждается Ведами (т.е. Аюрведой). К тому же Аюрведа требует парампары и квалификации. Парампары нет, откуда взяться квалификации? Даже те, кто следует традиции сыроедения, на самом деле, не являются специалистами в этой области. Скорее это верующие. Если кто хочет ставить эксперименты над собой - дело личное, но я предупредил )))

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> соблюдение экадаши и питание термической пищей вате не рекомендуется, высушить организм сделает его слабым. сами примером являетесь что уже в 40 начинаются проблемы, многое приносит питание или болезни или здоровье многие не хотят видеть связь ища внешние средства для улучшения состояния. термической пище всегда хочется есть много этого просит организм а ум в следствии привыкает. поэтому многие не могут понять как можно жить на сырых продуктах и при этом не хотеть есть и считают их сумасшедшими которые якобы совершают ненужную аскезу.


Слава, вот сейчас начало лета. Нового урожая еще нет, т.е. ни фруктов, ни овощей, ни травы типа салатов нет, а если что-то продается, то очень нитратное, польза от такого питания весьма сомнительная.  Старые запасы свеклы-морковки и пр. закончились.  Как в этой ситуации организовать сыроеду свое питание?

----------


## Милана

> Слава, вот сейчас начало лета. Нового урожая еще нет, т.е. ни фруктов, ни овощей, ни травы типа салатов нет, а если что-то продается, то очень нитратное, польза от такого питания весьма сомнительная.  Старые запасы свеклы-морковки и пр. закончились.  Как в этой ситуации организовать сыроеду свое питание?


Скачайте в интернете книгу"Кухня Робинзона". Это на любителя,конечно,но там про съедобные дикорастущие травы. Шака можно море наделать.
Только пробуйте траву на вкус сначала,бывает и горькая,но существует очень много трав с хорошим вкусом. У многих яблонь листья сладковатые.
Клевер по вкусу где-то как салат,только его не нужно путать с другими растениями на него похожими,те уже горчат.
У берёзы листья съедобные.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Это точка зрения не подтверждается Ведами (т.е. Аюрведой). К тому же Аюрведа требует парампары и квалификации. Парампары нет, откуда взяться квалификации? Даже те, кто следует традиции сыроедения, на самом деле, не являются специалистами в этой области. Скорее это верующие. Если кто хочет ставить эксперименты над собой - дело личное, но я предупредил )))


 в некоторых традициях согласно писаниям можно есть мясо в аюрведе тоже это есть.

----------


## SlavaSG

сыроедении ни чем не хуже в доступности. живу в караганда и не чувствую больших трудностей в рационе хоть и не люблю готовить а девушка без проблем найдет много рецептов

----------


## Светлана )

Здесь еще интересно на эту тему:
http://kiwi.kz/watch/7ng6zf52wd8w/

http://old.torsunov.ru/voprosy_i_otvety.htm

Сыроедение рекомендуется для людей питта и капха конституций, у кого не нарушена вата-доша.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Во-первых, скорее всего, Вы заблуждаетесь, предполагая у себя вата-доминирующую телесную конституцию, и делая таким образом, неверные выводы относительно индивидуального питания;
Во-вторых, классические Аюрведа шастры не обязывают есть мяса, поскольку настаивают на _ахимсе_, об этом уже не раз были дискуссии...

----------


## SlavaSG

> Во-первых, скорее всего, Вы заблуждаетесь, предполагая у себя вата-доминирующую телесную конституцию, и делая таким образом, неверные выводы относительно индивидуального питания;
> Во-вторых, классические Аюрведа шастры не обязывают есть мяса, поскольку настаивают на _ахимсе_, об этом уже не раз были дискуссии...


 не совсем справедливо получается питам капхам можно быть а ватам сыроедам быть не данном. у ват своё меню в сыроедении как и у пит и капх. шастры мясо не рекомендуют но их можно и трактовать по другому, поэтому не стоит утверждать что аюрведа против сыроедения.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> сыроедении ни чем не хуже в доступности. живу *в караганда* и не чувствую больших трудностей в рационе хоть и не люблю готовить а девушка без проблем найдет много рецептов


В южных регионах сыроедить не сложно.
В средней полосе Росиии кроме дикоросов, которые предложила Милана, что есть весной?

----------


## SlavaSG

> В южных регионах сыроедить не сложно.
> В средней полосе Росиии кроме дикоросов, которые предложила Милана, что есть весной?


 там где растет морковь капуста яблоки уже можно без проблем сыроедить. ради питания можно и переехать. наберите караганда климат там холодней чем в москве.

----------


## israel

> в некоторых традициях согласно писаниям можно есть мясо в аюрведе тоже это есть.


Можно есть, а можно не есть.

----------


## Анатоль

> то что я имела в виду когда задавала такой вопрос-это желание понять как с возрастом метаболизм организма меняется и как перестроится.... методы голодания не совсем подходит типу вата....например.а активность организма тоже с возрастом снижается... я проработав инструктором по дайву в Египте 10лет сейчас замечаю что уже нет столько сил физических... после часа велосипеда усталость и надо отдыхать.....


Джапа самый практичный, эфективный допинг и ключ к бессмертию, причём на выбор в этом физтеле или с перерождением согласно карме и желаниям ).

А принцип жизни среднестатистического физтела таков :
до 36 врожденного больше
после 36 нужно поэкономить и задуматься
после 40-50 приобретённое уверенно побеждает количеством что ведёт к старости и смерти

----------


## Daria

Я слышала в лекциях Госвами Махараджа, что пранаяма хорошо обновляет организм. Сама задумалась, тоже пора как сказано в предыдущем посте "поэкономить"  :smilies:

----------


## Radha Prema dd

> У меня предложение для матаджи. Насколько я знаю, все вы при регистрации на форуме получаете доступ к закрытому разделу только для матаджи. Если вы будете задавать подобные вопросы там, вы с большей вероятностью, чем в общем форуме, получите квалифицированные развернутые ответы матаджи с опытом. Не все хотят включаться в разговор, отвечая на чисто женские зачастую вопросы здесь, да и не всегда это вообще удобно. В общем форуме объяснения и просмотр ответов гораздо больше времени занимает, поэтому опытные матаджи, у которых время может быть очень дорого, вам могут здесь вообще не отвечать.
> 
> Оксана, позадавайте свои вопросы там.


Интересно,  а я не знала, что есть еще какой-то специальный форум для матаджи - как на него попасть?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересно,  а я не знала, что есть еще какой-то специальный форум для матаджи - как на него попасть?


Справа вверху кнопка "Кабинет". Далее слева в столбике "Группы прав", "Вступить".

----------

